# Mayor Stoney introduces ordinance to prohibit firearms adjacent to events requiring a permit



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

http://richmondvaannouncements.blogspot.com/2020/08/mayor-stoney-introduces-ordinance-to.html


----------

